# Well that was fun!



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Look at her. butter wouldn't melt etc. A few minutes ago she had a major shampoo ready for haircut tomorrow. She fought me every inch of the way despite being tethered. I declare I'm wetter than she was and the bathroom is a disaster area. How can such a small dog put up such a struggle?

I may have to invest in a wetroom and a fire hose!

Hopefully she'll look smart for Croft. I, meanwhile, will be looking somewhat bedraggled. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tuggers

When the weather gets nice and warm, teach her to swim in a local brook so you can keep her on the lead for safety.

Our previous mutt hated the bath until the stiflingly hot day when we chucked her (gently :roll: ) into the brook to cool her down. After a moment of panic you could see her suddenly realise, _"Hey, this is fun!"_

After that we had to watch her like a hawk anywhere near water. The daft bu$$er would jump in even if there was a foot of snow.

Thereafter the bath was no problem either, unless the rinsing water from the shower head was a bit too cool. Then she let us know in no uncertain fashion.

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You need to bleach her whiskers!

That's whiskers with a lower case "w"!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

How do you get the picture to appear like that, and have the ability to write beneath it???


----------

